# Light Pigmented Nose Problems



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay I am mostly asking this for my in-laws. They have a red merle Aussie who has a very light chocolate and pink nose. It sunburns very easily and sometimes gets burnt so bad that it scabs and itches him. I feel very sorry for him and they try to apply sunscreen but he licks it off or rubs his nose in the dirt. I know it has to be painful for him and I am scared of him developing skin cancer. They live on a farm so he is in and out as he pleases. Any help with products or treatments would be greatly appreciated

PS~trying to find a pic of him


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Best Pic I could find*

He really is a sweet dog and I just need some new ideas to try when we visit them in July. Summer is fast coming, and they are in Camden, SC, so the hot weather and the sun can be agony. I can only imagine how his nose must feel


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

My parent's yellow lab has a pink nose and they use Neutrogena sunscreen on her nose. I wonder if they try a ligher texture sunscreen without a heavy scent if he would tolerate it better?


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

We will try anything at this point. I have racked my brain at this point. I am going to look into some natural remedies too. If anyone knows any natural skin treatments that could help soothe his nose that would be helpful too! Thanks


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Anybody know of any natural remedy websites for pets? I found one, but they are in Australia.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

What if they used a scentless, waterproof type? 

For the relief, I would suggest some aloe vera. Fresh aloe is the best  Good luck!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Can you try a light spray on type of sunscreen,so it soaks in and won't rub off?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

clare said:


> Can you try a light spray on type of sunscreen,so it soaks in and won't rub off?


or licked off?
http://www.ehow.com/how_2058156_deal-dog-sunburn.html


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone! I am going to do some major sunscreen research and see what I can find to soothe his nose when he is not outside.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I like zinc oxide-the paste in a little tube that many lifeguards use on their noses and ears. It doesn't rub into the skin and become invisible. It stays white. At least they would know it's still on the dog's nose. Geez, those dogs are soo smart-maybe give a treat after applying it and a "no" if the dog licks.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

hav2 said:


> We will try anything at this point. I have racked my brain at this point. I am going to look into some natural remedies too. If anyone knows any natural skin treatments that could help soothe his nose that would be helpful too! Thanks


I found this article on "collie nose" or nasal solar dermatitis which affects Collies, Australian Shepherds, Shetland Sheepdogs, and related breeds. Could it be this? http://www.medicinenet.com/pets/dog-health/pigmentation_problems_of_the_nose_in_dogs-page2.htm


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's an artlicle on sunblock and it talks about using things on our pets. They even mention a pet safe one Epi-Pet Sun Protector. Be careful what you apply since he licks it off because some things could be toxic. 

He's a beautiful dog. I'd start with a shade area for him when he's outdoors.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I know I recently read an article about sunburn and dogs in one of my many magazines but just didn't pay that much attention, now I'm kicking myself!

I am going to try and find the article and see the products they recommended. I remember it because they mentioned white dogs like Maltese (which I have) and dogs with long hair that often parts so the skin will burn where the part is. 
I'll see if I can find it again.

Beverly


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I found the product that I had read about. It's called Epi-Pet Sun Protector Spray. They have a website, www.epi-pet.com

Good luck!
Beverly


----------

